# Die 4. Offenbarung, ein MMORPG indem viel wert auf RP gelegt wird.



## Vanille (22. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen ^^ 
[edit sorry für den doppelpost war nicht absichtlich *g*]

Da wir langsam im Reich des Vergessens verschwinden mach ich mich nun einfach mal auf die Suche nach neuzugängen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich möchte euch hier mal einwenig über das MMORPG „Die 4. Offenbarung" erzählen und euch Einladen es sich mal anzuschauen.

Die 4. Offenbarung oder kurz D4O ist ein Rollenspiel das in einer Mittelalterlichen Fantasywelt angesiedelt ist. Von der Grafik her ähnelt es spielen wie Ultima Online oder Meridian aber unterscheidet sich doch Inhaltlich sehr von denen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es giebt keine festen Charklassen, Jeder kann alles lernen und jeder kann alles tragen, sofern er die nötigen Attribute wie Stärke, Ausdauer, Beweglichkeit, Weisheit oder Inteligenz erhöt hat.
Pro Level up kannst du biss zu 5 Punkte frei verteilen auf die Attribute und 15 Fertikeitspunkte in Fähigkeiten inwestieren.. Fähigkeiten sind zumbeispiel Angrif, Ausweichen, Bogenschiessen,  oder auch Stehlen zumbeispiel..

Es giebt viele hunderte verschiedene Arten von Zaubern.. diese Zaubern kannst du alle auch  lernen du brauchst nur die nötigen Int und Wis werte..  So sind der Kobinationsmöglichkeiten keine Grenzen gesetzt.. Krieger brauchen Stärke für die Waffe und Ausdauer für die Rüstung und ihre HP, Bogenschützen viel bewegung und einwenig Stärke für den Bogen und Ausdauer für die Rüstung oder Int und Wis für Schutzzauber.. Erd und Lichtmagier benötigen eigentlich nur Weisheit.. Dunkel Feuer und Wassermagier Inteligenz.. und Luftmagier von beidem etwas. Aber du kannst auch verschiedene Charakter Kombinieren und so einen Krieger schaffen der keine Rüstung trägt sondern sich mit Zaubern Schütz oder Umgekehrt.

Beim Chat System in D4O giebt es ein paar Standart Channels (oder auch Räume genannt) die jeder hat und man an und aus schalten kann.  

Der „Main" Channel ist ein Weltweiter Chat wo hauptsächlich RP darin betrieben wird oder bekanntgabungen gemacht werden, wenn man ein Stadttor belagert.Er ist für jeden frei zugänglich und man darf an den dort laufenden text Rollenspielen gerne teilhaben. 

Dann giebt es einen „Marktplatz" wo man gefundene Waffen Rüstungen Tränke und Quest sachen kaufen und verkaufen kann, natürlich ganz in Rollenspiel technischem sinne  wie zumbeispiel: „*Er leert seinen Rucksack auf einem der Stände aus und hervor kommen ein Schwert des Zonres einige Skalps von den Skraugs und viele verschiedene Edelsteine von der Dritten Insel* Schaut euch nur meine Waren an Leute, ich habe sie Frisch von Steinberg mitgebracht!." Nachdem ein käuft gefunden wurde und der preisusgehandelt ist kann man sich irgendwo treffen und die Waren oder Items übergeben.. meist geschieht das in Lichthafen oder bei einer Bank wo du dein Geld lagerst.

Desweiteren giebt es noch ooc Channels die keine RP pflicht haben. Da wären der OOC-Channel ansich.. in dem man über alles reden oder diskutieren kann, der Quest Channel wo man nach Hilfe fragen kann bei einzelnen Quests oder Monstern und die Wachstube die meistens mit Staffis besetzt ist, also Game Mastern, Event Mastern, COs und ab und zu schaut auch mal der Game Direktor und Server Herr vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dort könnt ihr euch helfen lassen wenn es um Namensänderungen geht oder jeglichen anderen Arten von Problemen..

Ihr könnt auch eigene Channels erstellen mit Passwörtern wo ihr nur die Leute einladet die ihr haben möchtet.. Ihr könnt ihnen dann den Raumname und das Password zuflüstern..

Auch könnt ihr die Channels verschieden färben damit ihr sie noch besser unterscheiden könnt.

Ansonsten giebt es noch die normale Art zu schreiben wo das geschriebene über dem Kopf eures Charakters erscheint.. ist lokal begrenzt und können auch nur Leute lesen die in eurer Nähe stehen.

Ihr könnt auch Heiraten da es mehrere Offiziel ernannte Priester giebt und auch eine Eigene Familie gründen (euch einen Familien namen noch dranhängen lassen) und vieleicht ein paar Freunde fragen ob sie vieleicht Lust hätten einen neuen char anzufangen als euer Kind.. ^^

In Sachen Rollenspiel giebt es hier wirklich keine Grenzen

Der andere Punkt indem sich D4O auch noch von normalen Rollenspielen unterscheidet ist die art mit NPCs umzugehn. Zumbeispiel klickst du die Npcs nicht einfach an sondern redest mit ihnen. Sie reagieren auf Schlüsselwörter wie zumbeispiel „kaufen" „verkaufen" „name" „arbeit" etc.. Wenn man Sie anspricht und mit ihnen redet erkennt man die Schlüsselwörter daran das sie „weiss" hervorgehoben sind.

Von der Geschichte her ist D4O ist ein Rollenspiel, angesiedelt in einer mittelalterlichen Fantasywelt.  Man startet als Mensch.. kämpft sich durch die Welt.. und je nach dem wie du deine Quests erledigt bekommst du Gutes oder Böses Karma.. und mit lvl 70 kannst du dich entscheiden für den Guten Gott Artherk oder den Bösen Gott Ogrimar zu sterben...  Du wirst dann neu geboren.. und bisst wieder lvl 1.. ABER du hast von deinem Gott Flügel bekommen.. Weisse für gut und schwarz für Böse. Das Max level liegt bei 200, PvP ist ab level 10 Möglich, es ist auch möglich Leute zu bestehlen und ihnen gold oder Items zu klauen, doch auch dafür giebt es bestimmte Server Regeln die ihr euch vieleicht vorher anschauen solltet nicht das ihr für ein paar Tage in den Knast müsst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier ist der Link zur Website falls ich euch doch neugierig gemacht habe ^^
Ihr könnt alles frei Testen biss zu level 7..  und fragt nur ruhig herum keine falsche Scheu.

Die Community ist meistens sehr hilfsbereit und heisst Neulinge gerne Willkommen in der Welt der 4. Offenbarung.

Mich wie auch den grössten anderen Teil der Community findet ihr übrigens auf den Servern "Weltentau" und "Greifenhorst". Die beiden Server haben die gleiche Charakter Datenbank so das ihr mit eurem Char ohne Probleme hin und her wechseln könnt.

Hier ist die Offizielle Website von Gamigo dem Anbieter: www.d4o.de
Hier das Offizielle Forum:  http://d4o-forum.gamigo.de

WICHTIG: Wenn ihr euch das spiel hier herunterladet( http://d4o.gamigo.de/download/ ) dann klickt auf die „serverlist.txt" und rechtsklick à „Ziel speichern unter" nach der installation in euer D4O Verzeichniss...  da sich zwischenzeitlich die Server mal gewechselt haben und ihr sonst nicht connecten könnt.

Und hier noch ein paar Hilfreiche Fansiten mit Karten, Listen von Waffen Zaubern Schmuck etc
Die Offizielle Bibliothek http://d4o.gamigo.de/bibliothek/
Eine super Fanseite die schon etwas älter ist: http://lexikon.nehm.biz/


----------



## Gromthar (23. März 2009)

Oha, D4O habe ich auch mal gespielt. Das dürfte mittlerweile knappe 8-9 Jahre her sein. War echt ne lustige Zeit dort. Allerdings spielte ich damals aud den Servern Silberstreif, Wintermond und zuletzt Wüstenwind  (ich hoffe die Namen habe ich noch richtig in Erinnerung). Menschlein um die Stufe 140 herum. *Axt schwing* 

Ich hätte um ehrlich zu sein nicht mal mehr daran gedacht das es D4O überhaupt noch gibt.


----------



## Vanille (23. März 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Oha, D4O habe ich auch mal gespielt. Das dürfte mittlerweile knappe 8-9 Jahre her sein. War echt ne lustige Zeit dort. Allerdings spielte ich damals aud den Servern Silberstreif, Wintermond und zuletzt Wüstenwind  (ich hoffe die Namen habe ich noch richtig in Erinnerung). Menschlein um die Stufe 140 herum. *Axt schwing*
> 
> Ich hätte um ehrlich zu sein nicht mal mehr daran gedacht das es D4O überhaupt noch gibt.



Oh es giebt es noch *g* und es tummeln sich immernoch ne menge Leute da herum *g*
Die Servernamen haste noch richtig im Kopf ^^ Gratuliere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heutzutage spielen die meisten allerdings auf Weltentau/Greifenhorst.. 
Und es hat sich sehr viel geändert seid damals.. 

Da Gamigo nun die Lizenz für das Spiel gekauft hat und nen Editor giebts viele neue Sachen die vorher nicht möglichwaren..

Wüstenwind wurde nun zu nem Testserver umgebaut wo man immer wieder die neuen Updates ausprobieren kann, Es giebt alle paar monate updates und kleine änderungen ergänzungen wie neue quest anders farbige roben.. (ja auch roben farben wie Blau Gelb Orange und das neue Grün sind nun fündig) und auch sonstige neuerungen giebts immer wieder regelmässig *g*

Seid WoW,WaW und HdRO ist die Community etwas kleiner geworden.. drum suchen wir hier wieder nach Nachwuchs =)

D4O Lebt immernoch und der Haufen an Spielern der nun immernoch aktiv ist, ist wirklich sehr hilfsbereit und freundlich und stellt neulingen gern mit rat und tat und gold zur seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lohnt sich aufjedenfall wieder reinzuschauen oder neu anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (25. März 2009)

Hört sich eigentlich recht interessant an... Aber ich würde für so ein SPiel wohl monatlich kein Geld ausgeben...

EDIT:  Ich wills ja testen aber der Client lässt sich nicht downloaden...


----------



## Vanille (25. März 2009)

Serran schrieb:


> Hört sich eigentlich recht interessant an... Aber ich würde für so ein SPiel wohl monatlich kein Geld ausgeben...



Die Monatlichen kosten schrecken natürlich ab bevor man es sich überhaupt mal angesehn hat *g* Kann ich verstehn...

ABER *g*

D4O hat sein eignenes Flair.. besonders Rollenspiel Liebhaber und leute die gerne RP machen werden sich dort Pudelwohl fühlen.
Mann kann es nicht mit Spielen wie WoW oder HdrO vergleichen... Es zielt auf andere Zielgruppen *g* (wobei es auch viel PvP technische sachen in D4O giebt und PvP auch eine Wichtige Rolle spielt... da es ja 2 Glaubensrichtungen giebt und der Spieler sich irgendwann entscheidet ob er Gut wird und weisse Flügel hat oder Böse und schwarze trägt *g*)

Das eizigste was ich sagen kann... Teste es..  
Teste es mal... lass dich von einem bissel rumführen und alles Zeigen... schau dir die Community an und lese bissel im Forum und entscheide dann nochmal.. 

Es giebt keine Leute in dem Spiel die rumflamen.. es giebt keine rumhüpfende ololololo!!!!111 spammer, keine Forentrolle, kein möchtegern Pro Gamer oder andere PvP Kiddys.. Im gegenteil es ist ne sehr entspannte und tolle Atmosphäre und viele ehemalige Spieler kommen auch nun langsam wieder zurück von den ganzen anderen Spielen. Weil eins kann ich sagen.. in den 12 Jahren seid ich diverse Online Spiele gespielt habe... hab ich mich bei keinem so wohl Gefühlt wie inder Community von D4O *g*

Irgendwer hat mal nen Recht passenden Vergleich angestellt... WoW, HdrO, WaW etc -----> glänzendes Blech  aber D4O ---> mattes Gold *g*

Wirklich *g* Probierts mal aus und besucht uns... und DANN könnt ihr immernoch entscheiden obs euch das ned wert ist die paar euro im monat... 

Liebe Grüsse
Vanille Cors MdD

[Edit: wegen dem Download.. der Server und Forum ziehn um in nen schnelleres rechenzentrum.. daher versuchs am besten bissel später nochmal *g*] [P.S. das spiel ist LAG FREI *g* damit mir hier auch ja keiner auf dumme gedanken kommt]


----------



## Serran (27. März 2009)

Wie heisst du denn Ingame?

Ich habs angezockt und finde es recht spannend.. Besonders das Rp gefällt mir... Aber der Einstieg ist schwer OBWOHL mir auf anhieb jemand die ganze Welt gezeigt und erklärt hat.


----------



## Konov (28. März 2009)

Also für mich persönlich wär die Grafik zu mau. Sieht aus, als wäre es von 1995...
Es heißt zwar immer, die Grafik sei nicht so wichtig, aber ein bißchen achtet man schon drauf und sowas geht dann gar nicht. Bin aber auch erst seit WoW im MMO Sektor am zocken und soo wichtig ist mir das RP dann wohl doch nicht, dass ich so eine Grafik in Kauf nehmen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (28. März 2009)

Ich betrachte das mit Sympathie. RP in MMOs kann man vergessen, und natürlich ist D4O auch kein MMORPG, dafür hat es gar nicht die Nutzerzahlen, was aber ne gute Sache ist.

Im Prinzip sind das eben die Lösungen, die es für RP gibt, wenn man es _wirklich_ hauptsächlich betreiben will:

Neverwinter Nights 2
Neverwinter Nights 1
Ultima Unline Freeshard
(alphabetische Reihenfolge)

Die Vierte Offenbarung ist da schon ein bisserl in Richtung MMO getrimmt, aber dank der Spielerzahlen (die ja viel niedriger sind) und den der Tatsache, dass die Community die "Macht" über die Engine hat, ist es schon nahe dran an den obigen 3 Lösungen, je nach Shard (gibt ja verschiedene) mag es auch ungefähr in den Bereich reinfallen.

Das RP auf dem schlechtesten Projekt mittels dieser Lösungen (so der Server nicht leer ist), ist besser als das RP im besten MMORPG. Das ist einfach Fakt. Wenn man, wie ich, beispielsweise NWN 2 spielt und dann auf Belegaer (LOTRO) vorbeiguckt, dann kann man da nur enttäuscht sein - von vollkommenen RP-Deponien wie WOW mal ganz abgesehen.

Bezüglich der Grafik ... klar, man muss Abstriche machen .. oder sagen wir Anpassungen. D4O und UO sind verdammt alte Engines. NWN 1 liegt im Mittelfeld und ist von der Community tüchtig aufgebohrt worden. NWN 2 liegt von der Grafik allein sicherlich weit über WOW, aber ... man braucht schon nen recht neuen Compi und man hat viel mehr Lag als in WOW, also da hält es dann nicht mit. ( http://www.dasweltentor.de/links/nwn2/ , mal als Beispiel)

Es ist halt einfach eine Abwägungsentscheidung. Will man die beste Grafikpracht, die größte Lagfreiheit, die meisten Questen, die größten Raids, das aufregendste PvP, das schnellste PvE, dann wird man - je nach Geschmack - immer zu anderen Onlinespielen kommen - und ausdrücklich NICHT zu D4O, NWN oder UO.

Aber .. aus Sicht dieser Communities hat das auch Vorteile, denn wenn tausende Spieler "unsere" Spiele spielen würden nur aus Gründen wie Grafik etc, dann würden wir da nur verlieren, denn der typische MMO-Spieler, der tagaus, tagein stupide irgendwelchen hinrissigen Questen folgt, der bringt uns ja nix. Im Gegenteil, der würd nur stören.

Wenn man sich aber interessiert für weitaus komplexere Geschichten, für weitaus mehr Interaktion, für weitaus mehr Kreativität und weitaus mehr RP, als es MMOs bieten, dann wird man da eh nicht glücklich, egal wie schillernd un glitzernd die Grafikengine ist - das langweilt einen alles nur zu Tode.


----------



## Vanille (28. März 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Ich betrachte das mit Sympathie. RP in MMOs kann man vergessen, und natürlich ist D4O auch kein MMORPG, dafür hat es gar nicht die Nutzerzahlen, was aber ne gute Sache ist.
> 
> Im Prinzip sind das eben die Lösungen, die es für RP gibt, wenn man es _wirklich_ hauptsächlich betreiben will:
> 
> ...



Also Ich hab so das gefühl du hast D4O noch nie gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Erstmal vorweg.. D4O ist die Lizenzierte deutsche Version von T4C..  Somit der eizigste legale deutschsprachige Server Weltweit =)

D4O ist toll xD meiner meinung nach Besser als irgendwelche UO shards oder NwN.. den Hinter D4O steckt eine Firma die das Spiel immernoch weiter entwickelt.. neue Features hinzufügt.. Neue Quests.. neue Inseln.. Items und mehr Atmosphäre ins spielt bringt....  was in diesem Umfang wie es Gamigo macht bei den oben erwähnten Spielen nicht machtbar ist.. Zumindest nicht in dieser grössenordnung und geschwindikeit.

Hinzukommt das die Community früher weit über 1200 Spieler hatte auf allen Servern zusammen.. also als "klein" würd ich D4O zwar heute bezeichnen aber früher war es das sicherlich nicht.. und damals hat alles super geklappt mit dem RP sogar noch besser als Heute da man damals duch die Vielen spieler ein funktionierendes Marktsystem hatte und Viele verschiedene Gilden und andere Vorteile...

D4O wächst langsam wieder.. und ich bin froh darüber.. und was die Grafik angeht gab es ja auch bereits schonmal erwähnungen das es in zukunft eventuell auch die möglichkeit geben wird D4O in höherer Auflösung zu spielen.. so wie es bereits bei T4C gang und gäbe ist..

Wie gesagt:


> WoW, HdrO, WaW etc -----> glänzendes Blech aber D4O ---> mattes Gold *g*



Mein Fazit... Schauts euch an.. kostet nix und ihr seid um ne tolle Erfahrung reicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (28. März 2009)

Vanille schrieb:


> Erstmal vorweg.. D4O ist die Lizenzierte deutsche Version von T4C..  Somit der eizigste legale deutschsprachige Server Weltweit =)


Stimmt ja nicht, UO kann man die Legalität bestreiten, obwohl es ja Signale hinsichtlich dem Publisher gab, dass das Treiben da geduldet ist. NWN ist vollkommen legal.



> D4O ist toll xD meiner meinung nach Besser als irgendwelche UO shards oder NwN.. den Hinter D4O steckt eine Firma die das Spiel immernoch weiter entwickelt..


Patch 1,69 von NWN 1 kam vor ein paar Monaten raus, größtenteils von der Community geparcht. aber übernommen von Bioware.
Patch 1,22 von NWN 2 kam vor zwei Wochen raus
Aber in den Spielen ist das ja nur die technische Basis. Alles, was Du aufführst, also Features wie Items, Questen, etc .. das kommt in diesen Spielen auf Projektbasis und die patchen .. wie sie wollen. Wenn Du so willst: Wir patchen täglich neuen Inhalt rein .. und streichen anderen, den wir nicht mehr brauchen. Das lässt sich nicht vergleichen.



> neue Features hinzufügt.. Neue Quests.. neue Inseln.. Items und mehr Atmosphäre ins spielt bringt....  was in diesem Umfang wie es Gamigo macht bei den oben erwähnten Spielen nicht machtbar ist.. Zumindest nicht in dieser grössenordnung und geschwindikeit.


Was stimmt: Die Landmasse ist größer und wohl auch nicht wirklich begrenzt, kann also rapide erweitert werden
Was nicht stimmt: Sämtliche anderen Sachen lassen sich in den NWN-Spielen auch einpflegen (Landmasse auch, nur stößt man da schnell an Kapazitätsgrenzen), nur wird dort in der Regel das durch die Community gebaut. Aber nur als Beispiel: Wir haben gerade erst einen neuen Schwung Waffen selber designt und den kann man nun IG haben. Questen ... baut man selber. Die Produktionskette ist da einfach ne andere.

Bzgl der Modbarkeit kenne ich mich bei UO nicht wirklich aus, was neue Features angeht, aber angepasste Skillsysteme je nach Projekt etc hatten die ja auch.

Aber: Ich will überhaupt nicht bestreiten, dass D4O da schneller ist. Nur ist mehr Questen, mehr Items, mehr Landmasse für mich nicht gleichbedeutend mit mehr RP. Ich konstatiere auch keinen gegenläufigen Zusammenhang, wenn Du korrekt liest.



> Hinzukommt das die Community früher weit über 1200 Spieler hatte auf allen Servern zusammen.. also als "klein" würd ich D4O zwar heute bezeichnen aber früher war es das sicherlich nicht.. und damals hat alles super geklappt mit dem RP sogar noch besser als Heute da man damals duch die Vielen spieler ein funktionierendes Marktsystem hatte und Viele verschiedene Gilden und andere Vorteile...


Lies bitte einfach nochmal richtig. Ich hab es nicht als klein bezeichnet, sondern als klein im Vergleich zu MMOs ... und das hab ich als Vorteil bezeichnet. Dreh mir also bitte nicht die Worte im Munde rum.

D4O ist halt irgendwie der Brückenschlag. Die normalen Logiken von MMOs ziehen durchaus, aber vieles wird auf RP fokussiert, was eindeutig ne gute Sache ist. Ich habs ja nicht schlechtgeredet, im Gegenteil. Ich bezog es ja eindeutig mit ein in die Behauptung, dass das RP auf dem schlechtesten dieser Projekte (was auch immer es sein mag) das beste MMO übertrifft. Weiß überhaupt nicht, über welchen Punkt Du Dich da echauffierst.

Es steckt halt schlicht ne andere Verwertungslogik dahinter: Gamigo entwickelt das Spiel, kassiert Gebühren, ihr seid Kunden. Im Fall von UO war es mal ähnlich, aber die Features waren weniger auf RP orientiert. Bei UO Freeshards und NWN PWs zieht diese Logik nicht mehr, weil die (jeweils viel, viel kleinere) Community die Engine komplett in eigener Hand hat. Es ist egal, ob Bioware / Obisidian / Origin einen neuen Zauber entwickeln .. die Community kann einen neuen Zauber einbauen (bei UO jetzt im Detail keine Ahnung). Es ist egal, ob die Entwickler nen neuen Skill einbauen, die jeweilige Community, wenns ie ihn für sich braucht, kann das. Es ist egal, ob die Entwickler nen neuen Kontinent mappen, die Betreiber können es. Es ist egal, ob die Publisher neue Questen und Items einbauen, die Community kann es.

Wie gesagt, D4O nimmt die übliche Logik von MMOs und fokussiert sie auf RP, was eine tolle Sache ist! Ich reds doch net schlecht. Oo


----------



## Rednoez (9. April 2009)

Sieht aus wie Illarion...


----------



## Uktawa (13. April 2009)

D4O...ja...lange ist es her...

Also ich muss sagen ich hab D4O vor sehr langer Zeit gezockt. Ich glaub es war nach UO eines der wenigen Spiele mit "schlechterer" Grafik die mich lange begeistern konnten.  Ich hab damals mit vielen Freunden auf GH/WT gespielt und wir waren (zu 90% im RP Stil) nich gerade freundliche Gesellen im Spiel. Vieleicht kann sich der eine oder andere ja noch an die Familie TYR erinnern. Ich war eines der "ehrenwerten" Familienmitglieder. Hab damals unter dem Namen "Lor En Tyr" gespielt. Hatte IG 2 Söhne "Lektor Tyr" und "Kamelot Tyr" (Lecki & Kami auch genannt^^). Wir waren damals viel unterwegs haben Wegelagerei betrieben und uns mit den Zerzas rum gekloppt.
Zur damaligen Zeit gab es nur eine Wiedergeburt und es gab auch noch die "Ewigen" (Spieler die ewig Mensch blieben und keine Fügel hatten). Aber irgendwann kam di 2 Wiedergeburt und da war für viele von uns die Lust weg. Zumal die "Ewigen" quasi ihre Daseinsberechtigung verloren. Schade eigendlich.
Auf jeden Fall war die Comunity in D4O eine sehr gute. Viele RP`ler und vor allem viel Spass. Sogenannte Kiddis und Roxxor gab es damals keine. Damals war der Begriff noch nicht mal bekannt *g*.
Wer jetzt noch mit D40 anfangen sollte, sollte kopfschmerzresistent sein. Denn wenn an der Grafik nix verbessert wurde, wirds sehr sehr pixelig.

Ja...es waren schöne Zeiten...aber was vorbei ist ist vorbei...


----------



## Agyros (22. April 2009)

Leider hat D4O für mich mit der Zeit sinen Reiz verloren. Was die Community angeht, hast du eindeutig recht, sowas gibts wohl kein 2. Mal - was aber sicher auch an der überschaulichen größe, dem durchschnittlichem Alter liegt/lag und den doch sehr strikten Regeln lag. Ein falsches Wort zur falschen Zeit führte recht schnell zu irgendwelchen Erkrankungen, die das Sprechen unmöglich machten. Würd ich mir in anderen Spielen auch manchmal wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem waren die 4 Jahre ne geile Zeit, die ich nicht missen will. Mit einigen hab ich auch heute noch Kontakt. Aber heute finde ich die Kosten für ein derartiges Spiel leider nicht mehr angemessen.

Wens interessiert im angesicht des Threads: ich war damals auf GH als Ghotar und Eriadon (beide Hbo) unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellb0y (10. Februar 2016)

Leider hat D4O für mich mit der Zeit sinen Reiz verloren. Was die Community angeht, hast du eindeutig recht, sowas gibts wohl kein 2. Mal - was aber sicher auch an der überschaulichen größe, dem durchschnittlichem Alter liegt/lag und den doch sehr strikten Regeln lag. Ein falsches Wort zur falschen Zeit führte recht schnell zu irgendwelchen Erkrankungen, die das Sprechen unmöglich machten. Würd ich mir in anderen Spielen auch manchmal wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem waren die 4 Jahre ne geile Zeit, die ich nicht missen will. Mit einigen hab ich auch heute noch Kontakt. Aber heute finde ich die Kosten für ein derartiges Spiel leider nicht mehr angemessen.

Wens interessiert im angesicht des Threads: ich war damals auf GH als Ghotar und Eriadon (beide Hbo) unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Seit etwa einem Jahr gibt es auch einen komplett kostenlosen Server mit überarbeiteter Grafik.

 

*Die 4te Offenbarung*

https://www.d4o.info

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SluCXX5NDaw

 

Die Preise für dieses Spiel waren schon lange nicht mehr realistisch.

 

M.f.G. Hellb0y


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2016)

Warum hab ich jetzt Lust auf UO?


----------



## Tikume (10. Februar 2016)

Weil's geil war?


----------

